# red worms



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

so today i went to petco looking for some earthworms. theyre not in the frig so i ask a worker for earthworms and she gets a container of 50 count "red worms." i open it to see if they are alive and what not but i dont see any visible. i ask the lady if they are alive and she says yeah they were in the frig so whatever i give her the benefit of a doubt. i get home and pour the contents into a plastic tub and there are tiny round balls? what?! are they baby worms? ima go back tomrrow


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Red worms should be small worms about 1" or less in length. It sounds like they are possibly dead. They are commonly used for fishing, bluegills/crappie love them. They are a bit smaller than earthworms by the way.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

but they are just tiny round bead-like things. and i asked for earthworms!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

1) they were labeled red worms

2) petsmart people are idiots

3) your fish will probably still eat those.--unless you are going fishing, you dont need live worms.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

i want live earthworms. and i cant feed my p tiny ass balls of i dunno what.

i thought it was common that people who feed their ps worms feed them alive?


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

i went to petsmart* (correction) for a refund/exchange. they gave me nightcrawlers. horray! cut off a piece for my p. he loved it! yay! i just hope when i run out of em he will eat the krill i used to feed him. wont the worm i cut die?

EDIT: sorry sorry didnt mean to double post


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> i went to petsmart* (correction) for a refund/exchange. they gave me nightcrawlers. horray! cut off a piece for my p. he loved it! yay! i just hope when i run out of em he will eat the krill i used to feed him. wont the worm i cut die?
> 
> EDIT: sorry sorry didnt mean to double post
> [snapback]809845[/snapback]​


worms regenerate and heal


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

iwantapiranha said:


> i went to petsmart* (correction) for a refund/exchange. they gave me nightcrawlers. horray! cut off a piece for my p. he loved it! yay! i just hope when i run out of em he will eat the krill i used to feed him. wont the worm i cut die?
> 
> EDIT: sorry sorry didnt mean to double post
> [snapback]809845[/snapback]​


thats the spirit! The worm just heals itself, they are hard to kill. KEEP REFRIGERATED!


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

I buy 24 Canadian Nightcrawlers for $3 and some change at Wal-Mart. They are PHAT. One worm will feed my 3 - 4" RBP's for a day and they love them. It is their favorite food of everything I have tried to feed.

And by the way, red worms can get well over 1". Sometimes they are as long as nightcrawlers but they are thinner. Red worms are good for smaller P's in the 1" range.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PiranhasaurusRex said:


> I buy 24 Canadian Nightcrawlers for $3 and some change at Wal-Mart. They are PHAT. One worm will feed my 3 - 4" RBP's for a day and they love them. It is their favorite food of everything I have tried to feed.
> 
> And by the way, red worms can get well over 1". Sometimes they are as long as nightcrawlers but they are thinner. Red worms are good for smaller P's in the 1" range.
> [snapback]812618[/snapback]​


Yeah but usually they are sold like 1" long, night crawlers are much better tho.







I need to buy some hehe.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Filo said:


> 2) petsmart people are idiots
> [snapback]809646[/snapback]​


I resent that remark! Don't generalize.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> I resent that remark! Don't generalize.
> [snapback]813882[/snapback]​


Aww how bout this...90% of them are not too smart.


----------

